# pipe making question



## glycerine (Oct 3, 2010)

I know that pipes are made from briar wood.  From what I understand, that's basically root burl, right?  Is ther a particular type of wood that pipes are usually made from?  Can I use any type of root burl to make a pipe (and not have it catch on fire under my nose)?


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm just a country boy, but we used to make pipes out of just about anything we could get two holes into.  An all time fav quick pipe material, corncob.  After using it a bit, we glued a penny to the bottom to keep the fire from falling out the bottom.  Only problem was the penny would brand you if you touched it.  We've used hickory, oak, walnut, sasafrass, name it however, many of these woods will add a flavor, not always pleasing, to the smoke.  Tobacco burns well below the ignition temp of most woods.  We made most of our stems from river bottom cane, like fishing pole cane.  We found it in patches along creek banks.  Hope this helps a bit.  None of these pipes were made for sale, just to smoke whatever we could dry enough to get to burn.  You know, country boys.  We didn't have any sense.:biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 3, 2010)

White heath tree is the plant that gives us the briar burl


----------



## glycerine (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen corn cob pipes.  I just want to try my hand at making a pipe and I've got a small chunk of burl in the shop.  Not sure exactly what kind it is, so I didn't know of it would make a good pipe.  But it sounds like just about anything would do, right?  Also, after smoking a few bowls, would the wood no longer "flavor" the tobacco, or should I use pipe sweetener as well?


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 3, 2010)

Look for one of the pipe making forums.  They have a ton of information that will help you make a pipe.   Since it is woodworking you will also find information that might help your pen turning.   A pipe maker was one of the first that told me about setting up a buffing station.  Too bad I did not listen to him, it was years later when I read about it and finally started using a buffing system,


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 3, 2010)

Pipemakers (high end ones) are VERY selective about their briar burls.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 3, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Pipemakers (high end ones) are VERY selective about their briar burls.


 
Well that doesn't help!!  And do you mean very selective about the type of wood, or very selective about the patterns and orientation of the grain, or all of the above?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 3, 2010)

Pipeyeti would be the person who told me quite a bit about it.

Briars must be perfect, no holes, no repairs. 

As you know, these are burls---the requirements eliminate most pieces.


----------



## corian king (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello Jeremy!! As a pipe smoker myself I have made about a half dozen myself.Now i did'nt watch any tutorials and the only reading I did was to make sure the woods were not toxic.Pipes are made from many different materials brier being the most sought after.I did manage to get hold of a block of it and made a pipe out of it.I was very happy with the result.I had a customer come along to the shop and made me an offer I could,nt refuse.Now I wish I had because I haven't had a chance to pick up anymore at the right price.anyway.I have used corncobb,apple,cherry,pear.and a few other fruit trees.These are always safe and usually very easy to find.As long as the wood is not toxic it is ok to use.Good luck to you!! Have fun!!
JIM


----------



## jppensplus (Oct 3, 2010)

Corncob pipes, or as they're known in the Show Me state,   "Missouri Meerschams"!!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 3, 2010)

corian king said:


> Hello Jeremy!! As a pipe smoker myself I have made about a half dozen myself.Now i did'nt watch any tutorials and the only reading I did was to make sure the woods were not toxic.Pipes are made from many different materials brier being the most sought after.I did manage to get hold of a block of it and made a pipe out of it.I was very happy with the result.I had a customer come along to the shop and made me an offer I could,nt refuse.Now I wish I had because I haven't had a chance to pick up anymore at the right price.anyway.I have used corncobb,apple,cherry,pear.and a few other fruit trees.These are always safe and usually very easy to find.As long as the wood is not toxic it is ok to use.Good luck to you!! Have fun!!
> JIM


 
Thanks!


----------



## KenV (Oct 3, 2010)

Back in the days --  I did turn carve briar into a few pipes.  Briar is root nodule that are exceedingly dense.  It also makes good bottle stoppers and nice pens.  

I did carve one block of meerschaum -- as well as the McArthur Corn Cob and a few others.   There were a few clay pipes along the way --  

Depends on what you are looking for in appearance as well as the smoke.  Once broken in, it did not seem to make much difference -- But the less dense woods burn through much more quickly than Briar -- density does count.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 3, 2010)

What I have is dense and solid.  I've cut off a few pen blanks and I think I can get several good pipe blanks out of it as well.  I guess if I try one and it doesn't work out, I can always make bottle stoppers also.


----------



## ThePenWizard (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get some Elderberry branches to make long pipe stems.


----------



## louie68 (Oct 13, 2010)

*pipestone*

Check out "Pipestone" on google search the Indians made pipes out of Pipestone they say easy to turn easy to purchase I have a hunk of it but have not try yet. They say softer than tru-stone about as hard as a finger nail. Pipestone is from Pipestone MN. Easy to drill through.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeremy, for the well that tobacco sits in why don't you use the copper pipe end caps and glue it in, the smallest you can find or the 1/2" ones then you don't have to worry about any toxins form the wood and it won't burn under the hot ashes. Now I want to let you know that I have never smoked and don't know much about pipes ,but as I was reading that came to mind. Just my $.05 (for the inflation, and increase in cost of living:biggrin


----------

